# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  الروابط المباشرة لكل منتجات شركة أبل بكافة الاصدارات + كل برامج الجلبريك + المزيد ..

## amjed5

أولاً : السلام عليكم جميعاً   *الموضوع خاص بالروابط المباشرة لكل منتجات شركة أبل بكافة الاصدارات و كل برامج الجلبريك*   ثانياً : اتمني ان يكون الموضوع متجدد من قبل الجميع لوضع جميع الروابط تسهيلاً للاعضاء    نبدأ بالفلاشات      *iPad*
 iPad 3 (wifi): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 3 (GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 3 (CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2 (GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2 (CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *iPhone* 
 iPhone 4S: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 4 (GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 4 (CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 3GS: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *iPod touch* 
 iPod touch 4G: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPod touch 3G: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *iPad* 
 iPad 3 (wifi): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 3 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 3 (4G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2 (GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 2 (CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPad 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *iPhone* 
 iPhone 4S: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 4 (GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 4 (CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPhone 3GS: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *iPod touch* 
 iPod touch 4G: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 iPod touch 3G: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *iPad 2:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 2 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 2 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 1:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4S:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 3GS:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPod touch 4G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPod touch 3G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]             *iPad 2:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 2 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 2 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad 1:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4S:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 4 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPhone 3GS:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPod touch 4G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPod touch 3G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Apple TV 2G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *iPad 2:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *iPad 2 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPad 2 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]• الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPad 1:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhone 4 (GSM):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
• *iPhone 4 (CDMA):* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhone 3GS:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhone 3G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhone 2G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPod Touch 4G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPod Touch 3G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPod Touch 2G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPod Touch:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Apple TV 2G:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • 4.4.1 • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ثانياً : برامج الجلبريك      
 RedSn0w 0.9.10 beta 6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.10 beta 5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w CLI 0.4.3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.10 beta 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSnow 0.9.10 beta 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.10 beta 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.10 beta 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 9d: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 9: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 8: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 7: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.9 beta 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 7: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.8 beta 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc16: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc15: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc14: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc13: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc12: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc11: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6rc9: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 RC8: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 RC7: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.7 beta 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.6 beta 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.5b5-5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] • الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.9.3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.8 3GS: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 0.8 3GS: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 3.0: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  RedSn0w 3.0: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (+ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] required to run Sn0wbreeze)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (+ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] required to run Sn0wbreeze)           تعمل علي انظمة الماك فقط   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (this is a torrent – use uTorrent to download)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]             لاجهزة الابل تي في Apple TV 2G    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *LimeRa1n*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *GreenPois0n*      GreenPois0n RC6.1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    GreenPois0n RC6: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   GreenPois0n RC5 b4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   GreenPois0n RC5: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Spirit*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *QuickPwn*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *BlackRa1n*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *PurpleRa1n*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *WinPwn*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *TinyUmbrella:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *TinyUmbrella Fix Recovery:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iFaith:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – Mac   *f0recast:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *BootLoaders:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhoneBrowser:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     في أمان الله ...

----------


## mohamed73

*جزاك الله كل خير** اخى امجد* ++++++++++

----------


## salinas

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## seffari

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك *

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا ليك يا غالى على المجهود

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مشاء الله عليك 
اخى الكريم 
موضوع ممتاز جدا 
ايه الجمال ده

----------


## محمد السيد

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بك

----------


## EZEL

بارك الله بك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله كل خير اخي
تم التثبيث

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

فعلا موضوع قوى حبيبى ويستحق التثبيت
تم تقييم العضوية والموضوع ونشره
شكرا يابوب

----------


## khalid sad

شكراً لك أخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salimgsm

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## m00nlight

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
مكتبة متكاملة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## mor71

*مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك
موضوع مميز تسلم*

----------


## akon

مشكورر اخي ممكن شرح طريقة الرستور  لاني اواجه مشكلة في الخطاء 2005 في وضعية DFU Mode و عندما يكون الجهاز مشغل واقوم بالرستور يدخل في وضعية Recovery Mode واواجه الخطاء 1604

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكورر اخي ممكن شرح طريقة الرستور  لاني اواجه مشكلة في الخطاء 2005 في وضعية dfu mode و عندما يكون الجهاز مشغل واقوم بالرستور يدخل في وضعية recovery mode واواجه الخطاء 1604

 اعطيني نوع الايفون وسأتابع معك عملية الرستور خطوة خطوة

----------


## akon

مشكور  على الاهتمام  iphone 4

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكور  على الاهتمام  iphone 4

 هل تريد تحديث iphone لل ios 5.0.1 دون تحديث baseband

----------


## akon

السلام عليكم اخي انا جديد في هذا المجال, نعم اريد التحديث ولكن ما هو Baseband وهل من الضروري تحديثهوان لم احدثه ما الذي يحدث؟  :Confused:

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> السلام عليكم اخي انا جديد في هذا المجال, نعم اريد التحديث ولكن ما هو Baseband وهل من الضروري تحديثهوان لم احدثه ما الذي يحدث؟

   
      basebandهي شريحة مدمجة بالجهاز تقوم بالتحكم بكل عملية اتصال تتم بين نظام  التشغيل وأجزاء الآيفون التي تقوم بالاتصال كال بلوتوث وال لاسلكي وعملية  استقبال المكالمات …. فهي تقوم بالتأكد ان الشريحة التي ادخلتها بالهاتف  تعمل بشكل صحيح وتقوم باستقبال المكالمات وبارسالها
بعد القيام برستور بفرموير جديد يتم تحديث ال baseband تلقائيا
وستفقد الشبكة ان كنت تعمل بال gevey sim 
والحل هو عمل رستور ب custom firmware تحديث الفرجن
دون تحديث ال baseband

----------


## akon

مشكوررررررررراخي هل بامكانك ان تشرح لي طريقة الرستور السليمة مع تحديث baseband لتفادي اي خطاء

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## djalel_mas

_مشكور اخي الكريم_

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> مشكوررررررررراخي هل بامكانك ان تشرح لي طريقة الرستور السليمة مع تحديث baseband لتفادي اي خطاء

 http://4gsmmaroc.com/vb/t7091.html

----------


## akon

السلام عليكم  لقد اتبعت الشرح خطوة خطوة  بالاضافة الى برنامج tinyumbrella  لعمل start tss server  :Smile:  ولم تنجح العملية وقد واجهتني هذة الرسالة  :Frown:  the iphone could not be restored .An unknow error ouccred (2005)  :Mad:  مع اني استخدم اخر اصدار من itunes  :Confused:   وقمت بتغيير الحاسوب ولم تذهب المشكلة  :Mad:   الرجاء اريد حل للمشكلة (2005)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## motasim

مشكور علي المجهود الرايع

----------


## djalel_mas

شكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور  مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## amchebek

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## amjed5

تمت اضافة الاصدار 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## omarb1989

بارك الله فيك

----------


## samirline

روعة و مجهود تشكر عليه الف شكر

----------


## أكرم العزاني

حفظك الله أخي أمجد

----------


## tariq17

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## raedx2005

مشكر اخي جميل جدا .....

----------


## alicmo

merci bcp

----------


## abdeslam43

جزاك الله كل خير اخي

----------


## pispisa

مشكووررررررررر

----------


## mourabit

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك
موضوع مميز تسلم

----------


## aaballa

machkooooor

----------


## amresnake

merci

----------


## محمدحسنى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## kamal_arro

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الشوق شوقي

يعطييك العافيهه

----------


## Mohamad hack

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي*

----------


## rzouga

*جزاك الله كل خير** اخى امجد*

----------


## asd3

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## المهندس محمود

مشكور ياغالي

----------


## hakym75

جزاك الله كل خير اخى

----------


## أطلس ألعالم

عاشت ايدك هذا مالوارم

----------


## AZHABD

شكرا اخي مجهود جبار.....الله فيك.

----------


## AZHABD

عفوا............بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmedzoma

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   مجهود موفق

----------


## adil22

شكرا على مجهوداتكم

----------


## ahmedrif

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي عدنان شمري

اشكرك اخي الكريم لتعاونك معنا

----------


## yassine01

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## سيمو2222

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mohgo

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ighdriss

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## احمدبيري

مشكوررررررر اخي

----------


## ستارالعراق

شكرا يا بطل

----------


## hajii

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## ABDELAALII

بارك الله بك

----------


## ABDELAALII

*جزاك الله كل خير----*

----------

